# Pressure Cooker - Thoughts & Recommendations?



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

Been thinking about getting a pressure cooker. Any thoughts on pressure cookers and recommended ones for home use are appreciated.

Open to electric or stovetop, though as a note my apartment has induction tops.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jun 13, 2016)

I have one of these http://m.co-uk.kuhnrikon.com/co-uk/...eme.html#d04597c5-c043-455f-8a69-9282625919cb

It has been a very reliable pan and works on the induction hob. 

Didn't see an exact replica on the khun USA site but there are similar ones.


----------



## Casaluz (Jun 13, 2016)

Following recommendations from the modernist cuisine, the one I got for home is the Kuhn Rikon duramatic top model 7 qt


----------



## schanop (Jun 13, 2016)

A Kuhn would be cool. Myself, I use a Fissler 8 qt as there is no official Kuhn distributor at the moment in Australia and is a bit more difficult to obtain. The other option for me was WMF, but I kinda prefer Fissler wider base. If I am getting another, I will try to get a Kuhn hotel 5qt.


----------



## gic (Jun 13, 2016)

Costco has(had?) a good deal on the Cuisinart electric one if it is available at your local costco


----------



## Doug (Jun 13, 2016)

Also have a Kuhn Rinkon 7qt Duromatic model# 3344. Great design and functionality.

Love it. Highly recommend this brand of pressure cooker.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 13, 2016)

Is this for doing your own recipes? Then you're free to choose whatever.

Others recipes/methods/timetables? Use something close in design and specs to what your favorite writers use. A recipe that assumes a whistling pressure cooker or full 15psi used with an 11psi electric will cause headscratching and probably end up in a few suboptimal results until you adapted it... or could, in some edge cases, even fail hard (it didn't boil dry or foam up the vents in the recipe writer's model, but...)


----------



## bear1889 (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a fagor stovetop and an electric both are serviceable. I like the electric I can start and not to monitor it like a stovetop.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

bear1889 said:


> I have a fagor stovetop and an electric both are serviceable. I like the electric I can start and not to monitor it like a stovetop.



Curious which electric you went with? I'm leaning towards going electric, but I have a feeling eventually I will want a stovetop one.


----------



## strumke (Jun 13, 2016)

I like my WMF Perfect Plus cookers. From what I understand, electric ones don't reach the same pressure as the stovetop ones (by just a little bit).


----------



## deltaplex (Jun 13, 2016)

Every electric I've seen can't hit 15 PSI and it all depends on what you're looking to do with it. I got a fagor for a wedding present and it suits all my needs, but I'd spring for a kuhn if I was starting again from scratch. Despite the convenience of a counter top electric, it's not flexible enough for how I use mine to recommend.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 13, 2016)

deltaplex said:


> Every electric I've seen can't hit 15 PSI and it all depends on what you're looking to do with it. I got a fagor for a wedding present and it suits all my needs, but I'd spring for a kuhn if I was starting again from scratch. Despite the convenience of a counter top electric, it's not flexible enough for how I use mine to recommend.



Curious what things are doable with the stovetop but not ideal with the electric? I've read a bit and it seems while the pressure is lower with additional time most cooks should end up quite similar?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 13, 2016)

Most western recipes are tuned to 15psi, and since you can't see inside a running pressure cooker and will lose a lot of time if you have to go for a second cycle if things turn out much undercooked, you will have to adapt the recipe to an 11psi device.

South asian recipes often use the notation for 15psi but less constant, weight and whistle, first generation designs, and go by whistles instead of clock time (need to get myself a Hawkins some day).

And that's the big disadvantage: You have to trust recipes, or work on them through pass-or-fail iterations. I hate trusting recipes.

A device that is GUARANTEED to reach and keep 15 psi when properly used is called a pressure *canner*, and it needs that pressure to make sure the proper temperature for sterilizing is reached. An autoclave at the end of the day.

Another upgrade is usually sold as a "marine grade" device, there is said to be an inofficial possible usage mode (considered very dangerous. intentionally being indirect.) that has naught to do with fish....or water for that matter.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 13, 2016)

Like, Some good points here, I had to take couple of beer breaks to get through it, but I think I understand now [emoji3]


----------



## Lars (Jun 14, 2016)

Started out with a Tefal 6 QT, but gifted it to my mother and got a Kuhn classic 8 QT. Well happy with the Kuhn.

Lars


----------



## Ucmd (Jun 14, 2016)

Fagor and Kuhn are great. Can't go wrong.


----------



## deltaplex (Jun 14, 2016)

I use mine as a small batch pressure canner in addition to a standard pressure cooker. I have a big pot for large batch pressure canning, but if I need to do a single or handful of jars then I just use the Fagor. being able to hit 15 psi seems to be the sweet spot for doing quick pressure stocks, and as was alluded to after my comment, you have to trust recipes since you can't see how things have turned out until after de-pressurization. It's very, very easy to overcook the contents if you're off by even two minutes, so it takes more trial and error with a cooker that can't get up to 15 psi, in my experience.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 14, 2016)

This is a really great insight! I didn't realize it was that easy to overcook. 

Will likely go with the Kuhn! =)



deltaplex said:


> I use mine as a small batch pressure canner in addition to a standard pressure cooker. I have a big pot for large batch pressure canning, but if I need to do a single or handful of jars then I just use the Fagor. being able to hit 15 psi seems to be the sweet spot for doing quick pressure stocks, and as was alluded to after my comment, you have to trust recipes since you can't see how things have turned out until after de-pressurization. It's very, very easy to overcook the contents if you're off by even two minutes, so it takes more trial and error with a cooker that can't get up to 15 psi, in my experience.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 14, 2016)

Unless your ingredients are suitable for quick release (relatively rapid depressurization - anything that can foam up or burst will) or cold water release (awkward to handle, needs a tap you can fit your cooker under, safety seems to be disputed), there is still significant cooking happening during the cooldown, affecting timing calculation - you can't stop the cooking NOW. Also, how quickly things heat up is a bit stove-dependent, even with the same wattage thermal mass and thermal resistance of different hob types is different. And given we are talking a device that accelerates cooking, and how something as simple as diced spuds can go from good to mush in a few NON-accelerated minutes... 

Also, you cannot really do anything where the combined result is low in water content (unless you can separate the water, as with simple boiled things) - we need the water to operate it!. Consistency cannot be optimized as you go - you can't thin or thicken or par-blend stuff in between.

If something burns to the bottom, you will only notice when the smell makes its way out with the steam.

Also, flavouring compounds that already suffer at 100°C (from thermal degradation not evaporation that is) will take an even bigger hit at 121°C.

Also, 15psi sound so harmless - it's 1 bar, a rural water hose can have 10 bar on it? ... until you consider the fact that you have something in there that will remember it should be a gas if pressure is lowered to atmospheric. Fiercely.


----------



## cjans (Jun 15, 2016)

buy the best one that your budget can afford. they last a long time. you could also try to scoop one on the cheap at garage sales or second hand stores. im a student, so i usually try to get good, quality stuff second hand. quality seconds is still quality.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 15, 2016)

With a lot of things that is true. A pressure vessel of unknown use and abuse history, sometimes having inaccessible and uncleanable areas, is exactly not among these. At the very least, if buying used, positively identify the make and model and check whether there are product recalls, and whether spare gaskets etc are available. No need to be scared of, but also no need to be careless with the hazards:

http://boingboing.net/2015/08/26/photo-of-a-kitchen-damaged-by.html


----------



## WingKKF (Jun 15, 2016)

One thing to watch out for with Kuhn Rikons is the black plastic grip that holds the top "hat" to the pressure valve will eventually crack and loosen over time but it can be fixed with some epoxy putty. Besides that, it's been bulletproof.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 15, 2016)

Epoxy near a pressure cooker valve... :scared4:


----------



## WingKKF (Jun 16, 2016)

The putty does not interfere with the operation of the valve. It only keeps the grip of the plastic tight to the body of the valve as it did before it cracked.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 16, 2016)

@WingKKF didnt want to criticize your idea (i'd be among these likely giving it a try!), but make sure a word of caution is read together with your repair suggestion. If somebody follows that advice and does so shoddily (eg not noticing surplus or stray glue contaminating the valve) it could end in an accident. Also, if something bad ever happens with that cooker due to manufacturing defects, the legal/insurance situation could get very complicated since you did an unauthorized repair/modification to it.


----------



## krx927 (Jun 17, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @WingKKF didnt want to criticize your idea (i'd be among these likely giving it a try!), but make sure a word of caution is read together with your repair suggestion. If somebody follows that advice and does so shoddily (eg not noticing surplus or stray glue contaminating the valve) it could end in an accident. Also, if something bad ever happens with that cooker due to manufacturing defects, the legal/insurance situation could get very complicated since you did an unauthorized repair/modification to it.




every modern pressure cooker has a safety valve, doesn't it?

About "the legal/insurance situation" I suppose this is the issue only in the states. Could not imagine anything bad in Europe.


----------



## WingKKF (Jun 17, 2016)

Actually the Kuhn has two other safety "valves" besides the main pressure valve. One of them is a relief valve next to the main valve and the other is the silicone rubber lid seal which is designed to expand and release pressure when it gets over a certain level.


----------



## ManofTaste (Jun 18, 2016)

I have enjoyed using my Fagor. The Modernist Cuisine website has some good recipes, including (if memory serves) one for thoroughly carmelizing vegetables by manipulating pH before pressure cooking. I adapted the technique to carmelize fennel for ravioli, which came out extremely flavorful.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 18, 2016)

I bought a Fagor with the canning set a while ago - pot works perfectly fine but I never canned anything where I really needed the 15psi. That said, since I picked up an Instant pot on sale last year, I have not used the Fagor. Both defintely have a learning curve, but I mostly use them for stews or soups where I can live with a bit of overcooking when I improvise. 

Stefan


----------



## ManofTaste (Jun 19, 2016)

By the way, in addition to the modernist uses of a pressure cooker, if you just need old-fashioned recipes, Lorna Sass has a couple of books that can answer questions like, "How long do I cook beans in the pressure cooker?"


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 19, 2016)

I'll second the Lorna Sass book, I've found it to be very helpful.


----------



## jrmysell (Jul 2, 2016)

Not anything fancy, but I have this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-16-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Canner/5913467
I use it for canning mostly, but I also use it to make chicken stock. Works great for that. I throw 3 carcasses in there, some feet, all the extras and let it go. Then when it's done, drain the liquid, then add it back in and reduce it to about half.


----------



## nianton (Jul 11, 2016)

You could go old school with a "vintage" presto pressure cooker/canner. I have a 21qt got it for maybe $50 many years ago. Or you can get the best of the best All American pressure cooker, though expensive they are worth it if doing a lot of canning or pressure cooking. I think my All American is 41qt. was around $450. You can usually get the prestos on craigslist. I enjoy the 21qt.


----------



## cosworth (Jul 16, 2016)

Read that even current electric ones do not go/hold 15psi. How true is this?


----------



## nianton (Jul 17, 2016)

Not sure. But alot of people use pressure cookers for sterilization of tools, some companies make electric cookers with that in mind and they definitely hold and go to 15 psi. Is their a specific one your looking at?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 17, 2016)

A pressure cooker used to sterilize tools is called and autoclave. They are not interchangeable tools. [emoji6]


----------



## nianton (Jul 17, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> A pressure cooker used to sterilize tools is called and autoclave. They are not interchangeable tools. [emoji6]



when your running a ghetto rigged operation it can be done, I've witnessed this working in mycology. But your right an autoclave is what would be used in more professional operations.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 17, 2016)

nianton said:


> when your running a ghetto rigged operation it can be done, I've witnessed this working in mycology. But your right an autoclave is what would be used in more professional operations.



Really? Could I ask what you cooked in an autoclave?


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm reading that he's talking about sterilising tools in a pressure cooker rather than cooking food in an autoclave.


----------



## nianton (Jul 18, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Really? Could I ask what you cooked in an autoclave?



I've never used a "real autoclave" so nothing


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 18, 2016)

I think I got my wires crossed on this one thanks Devon.


----------



## Ant4d (Jul 18, 2016)

Buy a stove top one, look for European ones from Portugal or Spain.Really well priced and good quality.
Look for really thick base cooker


----------



## bennyprofane (Jul 18, 2016)

Got this one and love it:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JM1B9G/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 21, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Unless your ingredients are suitable for quick release (relatively rapid depressurization - anything that can foam up or burst will) or cold water release (awkward to handle, needs a tap you can fit your cooker under, safety seems to be disputed), there is still significant cooking happening during the cooldown, affecting timing calculation - you can't stop the cooking NOW. Also, how quickly things heat up is a bit stove-dependent, even with the same wattage thermal mass and thermal resistance of different hob types is different. And given we are talking a device that accelerates cooking, and how something as simple as diced spuds can go from good to mush in a few NON-accelerated minutes...
> 
> Also, you cannot really do anything where the combined result is low in water content (unless you can separate the water, as with simple boiled things) - we need the water to operate it!. Consistency cannot be optimized as you go - you can't thin or thicken or par-blend stuff in between.
> 
> ...



Praise be 1000cuts, I agree completely and yes you should get a Hawkins! Guy's kuhn is great and all, gota love the steamless version. But your spending $$$$, try a Hawkin's first no it's not made here but quality and price is well worth a try.

yes, PC have limitations but here might be a trick that can help (at least for the water) get a SS metal ring or stand that you can put a SS bowl on. Hawkins gives you a stand because Indians usually cook this way, as to not scorch the bottom, not sure about the others.

Yes, scorching sucks but eh what are you going to do? I've been cooking some sweet potatoes buy skinning them and cubing them, then throw them in the PC with butter! at the same time, (while the pan is hot) very little water. and cook them, the water evaporates and cooks/fluffs and condenses the sweet potato juices and butter is enough liquid for the cooking process. 

Also i really like using rapid depressurization to puff whole potatoes (explode), if I can time right then they are really light. I don't have any times because a)lazy b)mostly done on luck





https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GT5FKK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

in all fairness I have the 3 liter and i dropped the the lid and it did bend slightly where the washer fits in. All in all, I'm not worried because i spent 60 at a brick and mortar shop!


----------



## Ant4d (Jul 21, 2016)

Try Evinox on Magnafesta both really good cookers. Made in Portugal and Spain, thick base and 1/2 the price of a German on .


----------



## Ant4d (Jul 21, 2016)

Evinox or Magnafesta


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 25, 2016)

Magafesa?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 25, 2016)

And btw, Hawkins has been on my things-to-try list for years, the principle certainly looks "safe by simplicity if not mishandled" to me.


----------



## Ant4d (Jul 25, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Magafesa?


Yes magafesa


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 26, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> And btw, Hawkins has been on my things-to-try list for years, the principle certainly looks "safe by simplicity if not mishandled" to me.



Yea so is a knife, the pot and has a very decent bottom that makes it a good searer as well. I have the stainless steel.


http://www.hawkinscookers.com/NewAllPrdMain.aspx?typ=CKR


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 28, 2016)

I wasn't sure at first if you were pulling my leg about the hawkins or serious about them, sorry about that. I do find them interesting (and stylish), seriously, but that is because I love messing with indian recipes that tend to be full of whistle measurements and ingredients that you are not supposed to put in a european pressure cooker  Also I like how they are making really handy small sizes, which could be just swank if you need one component of a larger dish pressure cooked.


----------



## DDPslice (Aug 2, 2016)

no worries, my responses do tend to have lots of sarcasm but don't take it personally, it's all good in the kitchen. European style PC? I think that just might be a marketing gimmik, considering the pressure cooker is originally British. Yea smaller sizes are convenient but I worry smaller sizes wont get used much by me so I tend to avoid them. Even when I'm caramelizing sugar I just use a quart pot. I kind of want the whistle-less one Hawkin's has, a friend of mine has it and she loves it. Though the whistle measurement is kind of growing on me, it's just so gd loud.


----------



## XKFC (Sep 5, 2016)

I had a electric, I think electric is safer than others


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 6, 2016)

"European" as in anything coming with a lot of bulky plastic shrouded stuff on the lid, a "barber pole" pressure indicator and a regulator with a dial 


...

I'd not go for a British made model, it will leak oil that could ignite on the stove. 

...


Electric-Anything means you shift the responsibility for it not overheating and causing an accident from the cook to the appliance maker.

...

Can a foolproof design ever actually mean "will take any fool messing with it out of commission in short order"?


----------



## Wens (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a kuhn rikon and an instant pot, and for pretty much everything but rice and other grain, I grab the stove top one. Especially if there's a sear step or it continues cooking to reduce at the end. 

For what it's worth, the kuhn rikon cooks hotter, and you can cool it down faster by running it under water.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 22, 2016)

Ant4d said:


> Yes magafesa



This! If money is totally not a concern then buy a Kuhn Rikon but on a performance per dollar basis I'd opt for Magefesa.


----------

